# DIY Vape Juice



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

More than 6 years ago, following countless attempts to quick smoking, I started vaping. I only recently discovered there is a whole world of folks out there making their own vape juice.






Of course, now, I want to try making my own flavors. For those of you who vape, have you explored DIY vape juice methods?

_Please don't turn this discussion into a debate about vaping. That's not what this discussion is about._


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I have a buddy at work who went into vaping hardcore. He has all kinds of expensive custom mods, crazy juices, and has not touched a cigarette for nearly 4 years now.
He started reading up on the DIY juices and decided to avoid it. Things may have changes since then (about 2 years ago), but he was reading all kinds of horror stories about people getting bad lung infections and diseases from homemade juice.
If you REALLY know what you're doing, and buy from quality sources, you can probably do it safely. He just chose not too.

I think the description of "popcorn lung" is what finally convinced him to give the whole idea a thumbs down. He sticks to manufactured brands only.

EDIT: BTW, another awesome pic!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Shame on you Cricket …. contributing to the delinquency of preppers! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I used to mix my own brews but never could get them as good as the juice companies do.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

As a former smoker... I have never vaped... I quit cold turkey and I have to wonder if 30 years from now people are going to look back and SAY "What were they thinking breathing in that vapor!"


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Never smoked, except some weed.

WTF Cricket?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Never smoked, except some weed.
> 
> WTF Cricket?


I hadn't smoked in years when I tried a vape. The taste was great! It keeps me from hitting the junk food machines at work.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I hadn't smoked in years when I tried a vape. The taste was great! It keeps me from hitting the junk food machines at work.


What drew you to vaping after successfully quitting the cancer sticks?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> What drew you to vaping after successfully quitting the cancer sticks?


I walked by the smoke area at work. The only person there was a friend who was vaping. It smelled great so I tried it. It tasted great.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a bottle of strawberry tart fluid with me. Zero milligram nicotine.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I walked by the smoke area at work. The only person there was a friend who was vaping. It smelled great so I tried it. It tasted great.


0%, or did you start riding the lighting again?
I often go out with my buddy when he vapes. It sure does smell good sometimes. Worlds better than that nasty burning ash cloud the others out there put off.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> 0%, or did you start riding the lighting again?
> I often go out with my buddy when he vapes. It sure does smell good sometimes. Worlds better than that nasty burning ash cloud the others out there put off.


Zero. Haven't even smoked a cigar in quite some time.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 97041
> 
> 
> More than 6 years ago, following countless attempts to quick smoking, I started vaping. I only recently discovered there is a whole world of folks out there making their own vape juice.
> ...


If you do mix your own be cautious on nicotine levels. Wear protective clothing and goggles when you mix. Pure liquid nicotine can soak through skin into your blood stream..same deal with your eyes.

Just bought a vape to help my quit this time. I have failed many times too but my best run was when I had my old vape setup years ago. I lasted 6 months and stupidly smoked a cig while drinking. The key is eliminate drinking for me...at least for a while.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I got caramel pear flavor...It is delicious.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

It'll be 5 years for me on the 14th. I've made a few box mods, even designed one and had it 3D printed, bought the chip and soldered it all up, works really well. 
I made my own coils for a while, to much work, never have gotten into making my own juice.

When you get down to all that coil twisting, mod building and juice making, it's kind of like growing tobacco in your backyard, drying, blending and rolling your own coffin nails, to much work.

They do a fine job mixing up my banana nut bread, and at about $14 a month I see no need to take time away from PF to mix my own juice.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

If all the nicotine in 2 butts were ingested at once, it would kill you.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I don't get the whole vape thing. It feels like trading one vice for a slightly different and more annoying vice. Like quitting bourbon and drinking wine coolers instead.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> I don't get the whole vape thing. It feels like trading one vice for a slightly different and more annoying vice. Like quitting bourbon and drinking wine coolers instead.


Annoying? I can see that if someone is blowing a vape cloud in your face. Someone invaded your personal space?

The two are very different actually. I've smoked for 18 years about. Haven't smoked a cig in 6 days so far. I only smoke the vape if I get a craving...so I take three puffs three times a day yesterday. Today I didn't vape at all. The idea is for me...I'm addicted to nicotine...treat vaping as a way to stop everything..like the gum or patches.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

stevekozak said:


> I don't get the whole vape thing. It feels like trading one vice for a slightly different and more annoying vice. Like quitting bourbon and drinking wine coolers instead.


Well it isn't chalked full of the 70+known carcinogens like cigarettes for one, let alone all the other crap they put in them like ammonia, benzene, arsenic to name a few, it doesn't stink and make everything around you stick.
I spend 1/10 as much on my vape that I did on cigarettes. I can breathe again, taste food and smell things again and I don't stink anymore.
After I don't know how many failed attempts to quite my 35 year smoking habit, I quite in one day with vaping and haven't looked back. I never crave a cigarette and the smell of them offends me as much, if maybe not more, than any non smoker.
I don't have to stop and fiddle a cig out of the pack, dig out my lighter, I can take a puff or two when I run out to my truck to grab something and never slow down or stop to light up, and I don't have to put it out after a few puffs, and then deal with the stinky butt, and, not that I did, but no butts littering the ground.

Before I started vaping I talked to my Dr. about it, he was all for anything getting me off the cigs. and still doesn't have a problem with me vaping. 
Sense it really started coming into the mainstream the past 10 years I have yet to see anything "real" on a serious or even slightly more than minor health related issue.

I'll just address this now.
Every serious injury I've seen from vaping, which there have been just a few in a 5-6 billion dollar a year industry, was due to cheap cut rate devices that most likely didn't have li-ion battery protection systems in them, people using the wrong charger or not following proper charging procedures as should be done with all li-ion devices, faulty home made devices. Then there's the cloud chaser, the people that blow the massive fog banks, they push their batteries to the limit and bad things can happen when they do that. 
Lets not forget about all those laptop's catching fire some years back, even more recently the same issues with some cell phones and Tesla's catching fire, all of which use Li-ion batteries. 
I've been using two of my devices daily for 3 years now, not one issue to report. These are not your Granddads batteries and require your respect.
Then there are the DIY juice mixers that don't secure their concentrated nicotine, it is a dangerous substance and must be treated as such, to high a dose of nicotine can not only make you sick, it can kill.

Oh and it's doesn't taste like burnt leaves, I really like my banana nut bread, there are literally thousands of flavors to choose from.

Is it 100% benign, I'd say no, is it anywhere as harmful as cigarettes to me and those around me, I'd say not even close.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Well it isn't chalked full of the 70+known carcinogens like cigarettes for one, let alone all the other crap they put in them like ammonia, benzene, arsenic to name a few, it doesn't stink and make everything around you stick.
> I spend 1/10 as much on my vape that I did on cigarettes. I can breathe again, taste food and smell things again and I don't stink anymore.


OK, but we are not letting you off the "stinky" list until Mrs Wrench gets on here at PF, and certifies you to be non stinky.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

How do we vaporize all the socialists, illegals and muslimes? That be the question...:vs_peace:


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

As a Respiratory Therapist, I cringe at the thought of putting anything in your lungs including the air in LA. We are seeing an increase in lung infections since vaping came to be main stream. There is a study to be published this year that talks about increase scaring of the lungs in vapers vs non-vapors. FYI I was a three pack a day smoker until I met this women who told me If wanted to date her I had to quit. I got even with her, I married her. It has been 32 years since my last cigarette.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gunn said:


> As a Respiratory Therapist, I cringe at the thought of putting anything in your lungs including the air in LA. We are seeing an increase in lung infections since vaping came to be main stream. There is a study to be published this year that talks about increase scaring of the lungs in vapers vs non-vapors. FYI I was a three pack a day smoker until I met this women who told me If wanted to date her I had to quit. I got even with her, I married her. It has been 32 years since my last cigarette.


So, you are saying there is empirical evidence that indicates vaping is damaging my lungs?


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Denton said:


> So, you are saying there is empirical evidence that indicates vaping is damaging my lungs?


At this stage of the game, with the studies being done yes. SO far the studies show that it is equivalent to the air in Bejing and Tokyo.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gunn said:


> At this stage of the game, with the studies being done yes. SO far the studies show that it is equivalent to the air in Bejing and Tokyo.


Well, crap.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> So, you are saying there is empirical evidence that indicates vaping is damaging my lungs?


Are you going to wait until death? Like ciggy butts?

Nicotine is a lethal poison, and you are taking more shit than that!

Better risk life on a $5 hooker. and smile until your wiener turns green/black


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Are you going to wait until death? Like ciggy butts?
> 
> Nicotine is a lethal poison, and you are taking more shit than that!
> 
> Better risk life on a $5 hooker. and smile until your wiener turns green/black


(Slippy pulls out his notebook entitled "What makes a wiener turn green/black" and starts to write $...5...H...O...O...K...E...R and smiles. :tango_face_smile: thankful for that little nugget of info from his buddy @Mad Trapper...)

Seriousl question for @Mad Trapper , what are the chemicals found in this vaping stuff?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> (Slippy pulls out his notebook entitled "What makes a wiener turn green/black" and starts to write $...5...H...O...O...K...E...R and smiles. :tango_face_smile: thankful for that little nugget of info from his buddy @Mad Trapper...)
> 
> Seriousl question for @Mad Trapper , what are the chemicals found in this vaping stuff?


Slippy, not having a GC/MS anymore I can't say exactly, but exhast from my woodstove might be similar.

Like we said in the 60s, don't cough, if you don't get off.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Gunn said:


> At this stage of the game, with the studies being done yes. SO far the studies show that it is equivalent to the air in Bejing and Tokyo.


Not to sound like a smart ass, but an improvement over my old 2 pack a day 35 year habit.

I will add, I'll need to see unbiased proof at this stage because everything I've seen to this point has been based on pseudoscience, ignorance, agendas and studies funded by big tobacco and other self interest groups.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Not to sound like a smart ass, but an improvement over my old 2 pack a day 35 year habit.
> 
> I will add, I'll need to see unbiased proof at this stage because everything I've seen to this point has been based on pseudoscience, ignorance, agendas and studies funded by big tobacco and other self interest groups.


Yes it is better than that. But anytime someone thinks putting a foreign substance in your lungs is a good idea..... I don't care if a person Vapes or smokes. It is job security to all Respiratory Therapists and Pulmonologist. Th.e study will be out this year. Typical government fashion they have to make it PC


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Gunn said:


> Yes it is better than that. But anytime someone thinks putting a foreign substance in your lungs is a good idea..... I don't care if a person Vapes or smokes. It is job security to all Respiratory Therapists and Pulmonologist. Th.e study will be out this year. Typical government fashion they have to make it PC


I will keep my eye out for it.

As you know quitting smoking for many is harder then kicking heroin, some of us fail for years and even decades and many never manage to quite, like myself, so I vape from a harm reduction standpoint.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> I will keep my eye out for it.
> 
> As you know quitting smoking for many is harder then kicking heroin, some of us fail for years and even decades and many never manage to quite, like myself, so I vape from a harm reduction standpoint.


For you having what we call a 70 pack history, vaping is better. 70 pack is 35 years 2 packs a day. Smoking IS probably the hardest addiction to kick. Good luck to you.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ive known a couple of folks who used vaping to replace smoking and they both came down with lung cancer not long after. Maybe just a coincidence on that.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Ive known a couple of folks who used vaping to replace smoking and they both came down with lung cancer not long after. Maybe just a coincidence on that.


This is one of the things I don't understand about vaping. Doctor says "quit pulling foreign substances into your lungs because it is bad for you". Patient response is to go buy a device so they can pull other foreign substances into their lungs. :vs_worry: People can do what they want to do. I am not mad. I just feel like I pull enough bad stuff into my lungs on a daily basis by just breathing the air.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

bigwheel said:


> Ive known a couple of folks who used vaping to replace smoking and they both came down with lung cancer not long after. Maybe just a coincidence on that.


Contracting lung cancer from vaping for a handful of years is a stretch seeing they smoked cancer sticks for how many years? If they had never smoked and worked in an asbestos mill or something like that it would carry much more weight.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

stevekozak said:


> This is one of the things I don't understand about vaping. Doctor says "quit pulling foreign substances into your lungs because it is bad for you". Patient response is to go buy a device so they can pull other foreign substances into their lungs. :vs_worry: People can do what they want to do. I am not mad. I just feel like I pull enough bad stuff into my lungs on a daily basis by just breathing the air.


I think you have to look at it like anything else.
People continue to live on McDonalds and Twinkies regardless of the fact they keep putting on weight, or drink booze even though the Dr. tells them they're killing their liver. 
One I see is joggers out there with knee supports, oh and running in the street because like not going up and down the 4" curb every 800-1000 ft. or 400-500 steps is going to make a difference.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Was there some part of this that wasn't clear? :tango_face_wink:



> _Please don't turn this discussion into a debate about vaping. That's not what this discussion is about._


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Was there some part of this that wasn't clear?


Sorry.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Apologies


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Some things are just too predictable, huh? :tango_face_wink:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Part and parcel, I reckon.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What are some other flavor companies besides Lorann?


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

@Denton

I used to use Mt Baker Vapor until they moved to Aridzona and then sent my order to Washington via Hawaii.

I've been buying from The Vape Mall the past couple years, $58 shipped for 8oz. They have a great sample program, any 5 flavors mixed anyway you want including flavor shots, the five 5ml sample pack is $10
Review one product and the 10% discount code seems to be good for an eternity.


----------

